# Cache Buck on the Muzz



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

I found this guy up and feeding in a small clearing at 9:30 in the morning, I got a 60 yard shot on him, he was with a good 2 point almost the same size. The guy I was with popped 2 caps on him after I shot and he just wandered away. The deer on the Cache grouped up or only in certain areas, but I saw about the average #'s for me hunting up there.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Nice buck brother!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Congrats on a good buck.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Cool buck. Congrats


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Hell ya! Good one


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice Buck.. congrats!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice buck! Not a lot of success on the Cache this year.


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

Beauty!


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Congrats!


----------

